

5500 questions and answers for learning web development with Rails. - jackkinsella
http://www.oxbridgenotes.co.uk/other/web_development_flashcards

======
ingve
Looks very useful!

(Minor quirk: whenever I get to the bottom of the page, it automatically
scrolls up again about ten lines after a second. Happens in both Safari and
Chrome, running on OS X)

------
amalag
Going to take a look now. Looks very interesting and useful. Will leave a
donation if I learn from them.

BTW, your anki link doesn't point to the anki flashcard viewer site.

~~~
jackkinsella
Thanks for pointing out the url problem, I've taken care of it now.

